# My Collection



## MedBottle1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am just getting started and know that I have nothing of great value, but just wanted to share my collection (so far) with you guys.  Thanks


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks good to me,...Thanks for sharing it.[]


----------



## idigjars (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you for sharing a pic of your collection with us.  What kind of bottles do you like best?  Good luck on adding more to your collection.  Paul


----------



## MedBottle1 (Jul 26, 2010)

I like to collect the older embossed bottles.  I found an old salad dressing jar which was kinda cool and a scalp tonic bottle.  I think my favorite so far is the British Liquozone Bottle just for the history of the company and what was inside.  I have NO WHERE to dig and have never dug a site before.  Only thing around here is 50's to 60s dump site that have yielded old coke bottles and 2 small listerine bottles.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 26, 2010)

Well staticx32; If 32 is your age you have lots of time to collect.  I recently posted a review of what to look for in the bottles you find - regarding the marks on the bottle, that tell you most of the story of the ones that are certainly old keepers.  I hope you saw the post - if not go to my PM information page and click on it in my list of posts.  It is a hobby that I have been involved since I was 7 and I am 81 now - so you can imagine how many pieces of glass I have in my trail.  Nice start for-sure.  RED Matthews.


----------



## MedBottle1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Believe it or not Red, I am actually 22.  I know, odd for someone so young to enjoy collecting bottles, right?  To me, it's not about value or anything like that...its about the history and story behind each piece.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jul 26, 2010)

Staticx32, you said it all.  The greatest thing to this hobby are the bottles from your own area, and finding out the story behind the companies which used them.  This really brings the bottles to life.
 Learning about the bottles history is just as much fun as adding it to the collection.


----------



## potstone (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice collection, thanks for sharing. It's amazing how much history
 you learn from bottle collecting and your never to young to start.
 Thanks, Greg


----------



## MedBottle1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments.  I hope to be adding some more to my collection soon!


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Jul 27, 2010)

To staticx32:

 I have some bottles for sale that would be great for the starting collector! Contact me if you are interested!!!


 Looking for Franklin, Fulton, Huntingdon, and Bedford County Bottles (located in Pennsylvania)


----------



## glass man (Jul 28, 2010)

I WAS 20 WHEN I STARTED IN 1974....OVER THE YEARS TASTES CHANGE...BUT I WILL NEVER FORGET THE FIRST BOTTLES I HAD AS YOU DO...I DON'T THINK THAT MAJIC FEELING WAS EVER RECAPTURED...I WOULD LOOK AT THEM ENDLESSLY...ENJOYING THEM SO MUCH...HOPE YOU HAVE YEARS OF COLLECTING AND YOUR ETHUSISM NEVER WANES!!  JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking good, Static.  I started in '74 when I was 14.  Mama worked at thecity hall/library and would bring home any book she could find on old bottles, Munsey, Baldwin, Watson and I would flat wear them out.  She's in the nursing home now in the advanced stages of Alzheimer's and I think how much I owe that fine lady for making me aware of the beautiful glass that's out there.  I wouldn't be much at all if it weren't for two of the finest parents to ever walk this old earth.


----------



## div2roty (Jul 31, 2010)

private message me with an address and i'll send you an antique embossed bottle for your collection.


----------



## jbeeks10 (Aug 8, 2010)

Static, I'm in my 20s and just starting out as well.  I love the history behind the pieces, too.  History geeks come in all ages!


----------



## Oklabottles (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm 22 now I started collecting when I was 14 picking up bottles on the creek while noodling, I havnt dug anything great since I have been collecting not whole anyways but I have dug hundreds of broken ones that would have been good  the area where I live was hit hard all around in the 70's-90's and the dumps  almost every privy was dug and the bigger dumps were dug hard down to depths of 16 to 20 feet, here are pics of my collection most I have bought some I have found.


----------

